# DC Sues Doordash



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/19/dc-...ordash-claiming-it-pocketed-workers-tips.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O MY !


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

quite honestly how is the pay scale any different to the previous model...dd contributes 2 or 3 bucks and the rest a tip to sub the miles..same pay model different wording


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> quite honestly how is the pay scale any different to the previous model...dd contributes 2 or 3 bucks and the rest a tip to sub the miles..same pay model different wording


how much does dd actually make average per order ? any idea ? and that bonus they give 2 or 3 its total shit. my average order is the same size 9 to 12 bucks with or with out the bonus added


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

yup its a steady 2 to 3 bucks under 5 miles. I have driven 5 miles and got 2 bucks plus tip. I have driven 1.5 miles and gotten 3 dollars plus tip. I have gotten a 2 dollar tip over 6 mile run and dd supliment it. so I submitted a ticket that it in fact is not based on miles ect. I got a canned response back. so their algo doesnt make sense. they are still subing

the smallest reqest was 2.00 im my market. I am at a 15% acceptance rate with all the crap orders. There are PPL taking the 2 dollar orders

bonus? Peak pay? with peak its the same. its all part of making ppl think they are getting more...the new pay model is no different. dollar plus tip the new pay model 2 to 3 dollars plus tip


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my acc rating is 42 % but i accept any ride that will earn me at least a buck a mile unless its going to a area i know its ghetto strong pass even if its a buck a mile the next delivery will not be good and dead head home


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes a buck a mile isn't worth it. Time is money. If it 6 bucks a Wendy's and its 6 miles...still not worth it


----------



## cdub (May 16, 2016)

gabesdaddee said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/19/dc-...ordash-claiming-it-pocketed-workers-tips.html


Finally, what I've been hoping for. DD will need to give an account for stealing tips, and I hope the AG wins. I possibly put a target on my back, but I have been advising my customers/family/friends/whoever will listen for years not to tip through the app.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

cdub said:


> Finally, what I've been hoping for. DD will need to give an account for stealing tips, and I hope the AG wins. I possibly put a target on my back, but I have been advising my customers/family/friends/whoever will listen for years not to tip through the app.


I did a GH order the other day $5 tip in the app. As I'm leaving the guy says, "Oh, and here's $5 because I heard they steal your tips." I said "That's DD, but thanks anyway."


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> O MY !


What's up?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> What's up?


Hey YOU !
Where have you been !?!?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hey YOU !
> Where have you been !?!?


Are you still driving? I went on my first cruise a few weeks ago :smiles:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> Sometimes a buck a mile isn't worth it. Time is money. If it 6 bucks a Wendy's and its 6 miles...still not worth it


Yes, 'a buck a mile' is only one factor. Problem/slow restaurants, are a deal breaker/insta-decline.


----------

